# Sturmey Archer Cone Wrench



## milbicycleman (Oct 14, 2017)

I am looking at Sturmey Archer cone wrenches and I noticed that there are multiple sizes out there. What's the correct size for the old AW 3 speed hubs?


----------



## rhenning (Oct 15, 2017)

Small Cresent wrench or real ones were probably Whitworth wrenches.  Roger


----------



## milbicycleman (Oct 16, 2017)

rhenning said:


> Small Cresent wrench or real ones were probably Whitworth wrenches.  Roger




Thank you for letting me know Roger. Do you know what the size would be? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhenning (Oct 17, 2017)

Cresent wrenches are adjustable and one size fits all.  SA hubs really do not require much maintance as long as you add some oil to them from time to time.  Almost any wrench that its will work.  Never seen a sizing chart for them.  Roger


----------



## milbicycleman (Oct 17, 2017)

Oh okay that makes sense. I appreciate your help. I'll keep an eye out for crescent wrenches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 17, 2017)

Sturmey produced a dedicated, stamped cone wrench for the old AW , FW, TCW, ans S5 hubs. It is a thin,   stamped wrench that allows you to adjust the non-drive cone with the wheel on the bike.  It also allows you to hold the cone still while tightening the lock nut when the wheel is off the bike. They also work on many fron hub cones as well. They sell for a few dollars on eBay.


----------



## milbicycleman (Oct 17, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> Sturmey produced a dedicated, stamped cone wrench for the old AW , FW, TCW, ans S5 hubs. It is a thin,   stamped wrench that allows you to adjust the non-drive cone with the wheel on the bike.  It also allows you to hold the cone still while tightening the lock nut when the wheel is off the bike. They also work on many fron hub cones as well. They sell for a few dollars on eBay.
> 
> View attachment 693687




Oh okay cool! Thank you for letting me know. Are they are one size or is there a specific size wrench I should look out for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 17, 2017)

I've only seen those plain, stamped wrenches in the AW size. I'd look for one like in the picture. I've had several and they all fit OK. If I ever move my work bench, I'll probably find the two I lost behind and under it. I think it's about a 16mm wrench.


----------



## milbicycleman (Oct 18, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> I've only seen those plain, stamped wrenches in the AW size. I'd look for one like in the picture. I've had several and they all fit OK. If I ever move my work bench, I'll probably find the two I lost behind and under it. I think it's about a 16mm wrench.




Okay great, I'll keep an eye out for that style of wrench. Thank you again for letting me know. I hope you're able to find your missing wrenches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

